# Skid Steer Lift Arm Type



## SnowMatic (Sep 21, 2014)

Vertical or Radial lift on a skid, which one is the best for plowing/pushing snow? and why..
Thanks


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't think it really makes a difference in plowing, only for loading material.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

For plowing the only difference I see is you will be able to stack just a little higher with a vertical lift machine. That being said once you have a vertical lift machine you don'twant to go back.. the only reason I see to buy a radial lift is if your really beating on it, like breaking concrette. There are less pins to wear out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

What the others said. 

I'll never own a radius lift machine.


----------



## SnowMatic (Sep 21, 2014)

Not trying to beat everyone up here, just trying to understand vertical vs radial. But looking at specs

s590 v 119in bucket pin height - 91.3 clearance at max lift dump
s630 r 121in bucket pin height - 93.2 clearance at max lift dump

242D v 121in bucket pin height - 90.0 clearance at max lift dump
246D r 124in bucket pin height - 97.1 clearance at max lift dump

So what am I missing about stacking higher over vertical?

and on another note....

I was thinking of wanting to go with a 8 to 10 ft pusher.
Or a 8 to 9 ft Kage.
And also came across a pusher that extends out starting from 7ft out to 10ft, using hydraulic rams.

I don't know if just a pusher is going to work for my purpose and that's why I've been looking at the Kage set up. I think I need a snow blade to windrow snow away from buildings so it doesn't pile up against doors. Then use a pusher to remove it. 

Im really wanting to put the pusher inside the barn but the door opening is only 107 inches wide. So that limits my pusher choice.
The Kage I dont think will fit either if I go with the 9ft (i know they angle) unless I remove the box part from the blade before I put it away and then have to figure out how to get the box part moved inside.

The other pusher that extends from 7ft to 10ft would be the best, but could be costly and then I would still need a blade for removing snow along the sides of bldgs.

I did find a slightly used bobcat V-blade that maybe is a option

Which leads me to.
1. Is a 10ft pusher that much more productive then a 8ft pusher
2. Whats my best option for a blade/pusher. All in one?/seperate pieces?/and the ability to store inside
3. Im thinking of going with a S590 or 242D. Whats the best way to go for blade/pusher for my needs and can either one of these machines handle it without being undersized for it.

Thanks to all


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

It's not the stacking height that's in question. It's the way it lifts. 
Radial, "rolls" back
Vertical, stays "level" 
The other spec you need to look at is the distance from the tires to the bucket blade at full dump.


----------



## SnowMatic (Sep 21, 2014)

dieselss;2014208 said:


> It's not the stacking height that's in question. It's the way it lifts.
> Radial, "rolls" back
> Vertical, stays "level"
> The other spec you need to look at is the distance from the tires to the bucket blade at full dump.


Ok that makes sense. The radial arm rolls back towards the cab at full height.

concerning the distance from tires to bucket at full dump.
S590 32.6
S630 21.4

242D 21.7
246D 23.6

comparing the 590 vs 242
The 590 will have about 10 more inches of reach farther away from the cab when dumping over the 242.

The 630 will have less reach outward than the 590 since its a radial lift.

But how do you explain the 242/246. ???


----------



## brasski (Dec 15, 2011)

You are also comparing a small frame machine s-590 to a medium frame machine s-630.you should be looking at the s-650 verses the s-630


----------



## SnowMatic (Sep 21, 2014)

Was comparing by brand the lift types with their reach, as dieselss was explaining the difference and said that distance from tires to bucket tip was a factor.
Said that a Vertical would stack higher and that a Radial would roll back towards the machine at full dump.

So I am comparing 590 to 242 and 630 to 246.
590 has more reach then the 242
246 has more reach then the 630 

The bobcat 590 Vertical has more reach then the 630 Radial...makes sense.
With the cat its the other way around. The Radial (246) has more reach than the vertical (242).

With dieselss explanation over the type of lifts I can see the difference on how they dump.
What Im not understanding is how the 246 has more reach then the 242 when the 246 is suppose to dump closer to the machine like it does with the bobcat comparison.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Only guess is different framed machines like B said. Guessing your talking about a 246b which is an 81+ hp Machine. And the 242 is a 58+ hp Machine. 
Goto ritchiespecs com and plug in both machines.


----------



## SnowMatic (Sep 21, 2014)

Talking about the 'D' series (as shown in post #7).
I got the specs from a current Bobcat brochure picked up at the dealer, the same for the Cat specs.

Hp wise
S590 is shown as 66 hp
S630 is shown as 74.3 hp
242D is shown as 74.3 hp
246D is shown as 74.3 hp


----------

